# Female Cichlids Holding - Aquascape?



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a 55 gallon African Cichlid tank that's been established for about 6 months. I purchased 4 types of cichlids... Red Zebras, Rusties, Saulosi and a few Albino Socolofi. I currently have 2 Red Zebras holding and one of my Rusties recently spit her first brood. I don't plan to really raise the fry, but am not against re-homing them or selling them if they do survive. 

My question right now though is regarding the aquascape. It's set up with slate caves (rather swim-thrus) and I want to set up a bunch of Cichlid Stones that I purchased. Would it be safe to rearrange the tank while they're holding or could it stress them enough to release the fry early? I think the Cichlid Stones would provide more hiding places for them in the end, so it's just a matter of getting them in there.

As for the Rusty fry... I can only find a few hiding amidst the slate now. I could try and net them as I remove the slate, then release them with the new rocks set up.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My experience with paternal mouth brooders ( male betta fishes) is that if they are stressed they would swallow before releasing early. Its their goal to protect the fry, even by not allowing anyone else to eat them.


----------

